# Blu Ray (Warrior) sehr miese Qualität (wie Schnee) - liegt es am Film? Und manchmal Flimmern von Flächen



## Herbboy (5. Februar 2012)

*Blu Ray (Warrior) sehr miese Qualität (wie Schnee) - liegt es am Film? Und manchmal Flimmern von Flächen*

Wir haben gestern Warrior OFDb - Warrior (2011) auf BluRay gesehen, bewegender und sehr guter Film, Mischung aus Drama und Kampfaction. Aber: vor allem bei dunkleren Szenen mit Dingen, die unterschiedliche Farben haben (zB im Haus des Vaters dunkle Möbel am Abend) war das Bild wirklich SEHR mies, so wie analoges Fernsehen mit Schnee drin... ich weiß, dass manche Filme extra "körnig" gedreht sind, aber DAS ist schon äußerst krass gewesen - war das normal, oder stimmt was an meinem Setup nicht? 


Siehe auch Foto im Anhang, genau so sieht das aus, nur dass der "Schnee" halt flackert, es sind also nicht die weißen "Pixel" immer an der gleichen Stelle. Bei helleren Szenen wiederum fiel nichts auf, aber zB ein Haus bei Sonne, das Dach dunkelrot => auf dem Dach "Schnee"-Flackern...



Bei anderen Filmen hatte ich so was noch nie, lediglich flimmerten manchmal dunkle Flächen wie zB eine braune Wand im Hintergrund. Woran kann DAS wiederum liegen?


----------



## Max76 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Blu Ray (Warrior) sehr miese Qualität (wie Schnee) - liegt es am Film? Und manchmal Flimmern von Flächen*

zuviel Filmkorn, schlechte Bluray eben, kann man nichts machen


----------



## Low (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Blu Ray (Warrior) sehr miese Qualität (wie Schnee) - liegt es am Film? Und manchmal Flimmern von Flächen*

Wie schon gesagt schlechte Bluray, ist bei der Harry Potter Reihe auch so. Glaube bei den ersten 4 Teilen haben die eifnach die DVD Version auf die Bluray gepackt. Ab dann wird es nur ein wenig besser. Armselig sowas.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Blu Ray (Warrior) sehr miese Qualität (wie Schnee) - liegt es am Film? Und manchmal Flimmern von Flächen*

Seltsamerweise hat sich zB bei amazon niemand drüber beschwert. Aber SO krass hab ich es noch nie erlebt, nicht mal ansatzweise... und DVDs sehen auch um Welten besser aus. Bei hellen Szenen wiederum war das Bild auch bei Worrior halt gestochen scharf und detalliert.


*edit* ich seh grad, dass die BD bei amazon noch gar nicht zu haben ist, das sind wohl Rezensionen von Leuten, die den FIlm woanders gesehen haben (Kino, US-BluRay, megaklauload... ) - ich hab sie aus der Videothek, da gibt es manche Filme früher. Kann es sein, dass die US-Version besser aussieht und man für den deutschen Markt was verbockt hat?


----------



## Max76 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Blu Ray (Warrior) sehr miese Qualität (wie Schnee) - liegt es am Film? Und manchmal Flimmern von Flächen*

Videotheken haben keine Filme mehr früher als sie in den verkauf kommen.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Blu Ray (Warrior) sehr miese Qualität (wie Schnee) - liegt es am Film? Und manchmal Flimmern von Flächen*



Max76 schrieb:


> Videotheken haben keine Filme mehr früher als sie in den verkauf kommen.


 
Doch, klar haben die solche Filme - sonst hätt ich "Warrior" ja nicht ausleihen könne, obwohl amazon den Film erst ab dem 24. Februar verkauft...   wenn das bei Deiner Videothek nicht so ist, solltest Du vlt mal eine andere suchen  

Der frühere Verleihtermin wird sogar in dem Videotheken-Magazin meiner Videotheken-Kette (Videotaxi) als Werbeargument aufgeführt. Siehe Bildanhang, die beiden Filme sind zuerst nur in der VIdeothek. Zu kaufen gibt es die erst später, zB Apollo 18 erst am 16 März http://www.amazon.de/Apollo-18-Blu-ray-Lloyd-Owen/dp/B006CCVWQG/ und The Nines am 23.März http://www.amazon.de/Nines-Dein-Leben-Spiel-Blu-ray/dp/B006KHJS14/ und in der aktuellen Ausgabe sind das nicht die einzigen Filme, die früher in die Videothek kommen. Natürlich sind nicht alle Flme früher zu haben als im Verkauf.


----------



## boyka (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Blu Ray (Warrior) sehr miese Qualität (wie Schnee) - liegt es am Film? Und manchmal Flimmern von Flächen*



Low schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt schlechte Bluray, ist bei der Harry Potter Reihe auch so. Glaube bei den ersten 4 Teilen haben die eifnach die DVD Version auf die Bluray gepackt. Ab dann wird es nur ein wenig besser. Armselig sowas.



ja wie frühr meinch eine dvd. vhs schnell auf dvd. zack, gleich wider 10€ mehr.


----------

